# Carbon ceramic brake disc-development and rad test wanted



## 1987106zxy (May 27, 2021)

I wondered how many owners are interested in carbon-ceramic brake discs? I am currently developing this using my own disc as an example(337mm, 12kg) and upgrade Brembo (355mm, 9.8kg) as a template., with correct carbon or semi-metallic pads to go as a kit.

The target that I have been working with are:

1. Significant longer service life in 90% road VS 10% track.
2. Zero vibration, Zero heat fade, Zero rust.
3. Pedal feel is the same as normal road pads, also in the first few pedal down in the cold morning.
4. 50% minimum weight reduction per disc.
5. Size available to ANY VW AG cars, also Porsche, Audi, Lamborghini.
6. Highly customizable if you wanted an individual size for racing or a vintage model.
7. Costs much less than OEM carbon ceramic disc, or a simple upgrade to OEM set.

The bad points:
1. Bit more expensive when compared with steel disc if you want a simple disc upgrade.

My disc can be a good replacement if the factory-fitted carbon-ceramic disc is worn out. Test rig showed after 330,000km the disc is still good. Another user exposed my disc to road salt, cold padel feel, longevity are all came back very positive, and his SUV has accumulated almost 113,000 miles without a single issue. and I wondered if there are enough interests that I can try to keep the costs low. The website is under construction as well so I shall update more information later here.

A picture to the actual product I am making.


----------



## Ambro_BlackArty (Sep 26, 2021)

Hi, if I used my car at the track really often I think I would be very interested, but since I track it once in a blue moon, the initial cost and the fact that I wouldn't put them to good use are the reasons why I'm not interested in buying a kit like this. I can't deny though that fitting them to a road-going Golf or, in my case, to an Arteon, would be dope!🔥
Like, watch this kit recently released by RacingLine: Racingline Carbon Ceramic Big Brake Kit For VW/Audi MQB - 380mm (Red) - VWR651000-RED - 33848
Beautifully machined calipers, massive rotors, it would be so sick to have them fitted to my car


----------



## jrbeike (Dec 25, 2021)

What do you project your cost to be? Respectivley compared to a set of steel rotors.


----------

